# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Φίλτρο eheim 2010  με κλουβιί για καναρινάκια ή καναρίνι

## mirsini_st

Ανταλασσω φιλτρο eheim 2010 χωρις το σφουγγαρακι του το οποιο το δουλεψα 4 μηνες αλλα δε με βολεψε  με κλουβι για 2 lovebirds  η με κλουβι για 2 budgie η με ενα budgie   :Happy: 

*Τεχνικά στοιχεία EHEIM 2010:* 

*Για τα ενυδρεία μέχρι 60-160 λίτρα* 

*Παραγωγή αντλιών σε l/h: 220-550* 

*Διαστάσεις: 218 x 75 x 96 χιλ.* 

*Κεφάλι παράδοσης:0.70μ* 

*Κατανάλωση ισχύος:230 V/50 Hz 6 W




*

----------


## mirsini_st

δεκτη η ανταλλαγη και με  bungie   ... το προσθεσα κ στο αρχικο ποστ!

----------


## mirsini_st

επισης βρηκα κ το κουτι του σημερα...νομιζω οτι ειχε 2 χρονια εγγυηση..... αρα θα μενει αλλος 1μιση χρονος(ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ Κ ΟΡΚΟ)....

----------


## mirsini_st

ισχυει!ακομα ανταλλασω το φιλτρο με κλουβι για  2 lovebirds  η  για κλουβι για  2 budgie η για budgie μικρουλι    :Happy:   και οχι για κλουβι για καναρινια γιατι βρηκα για την ωρα!


μενω στην Αθηνα αλλα μπορω να πληρωσω τα μεταφορικα αν βρεθει κλουβακι που να με βολευει απο αλλη πολη

----------


## mirsini_st

ισχυει

----------


## zweet

καλησπερα!
το φιλτρο ειναι εσωτερικο η εξωτερικο?
ενδιαφερομαι αν θελεις στειλε μου το τηλεφωνο σου να σε καλεσω , εχω καποια κλουβακια και ενα lovebird αν σε ενδιαφερει. μπορω να σου στειλω φωτο και απο τα κλουβακια.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

το φιλτρο ειναι εσωτερικο

----------


## zweet

ενταξι δεν ειναι ακριβως αυτο που χρειαζομαι, ομως σιγουρα δεν θα μου παει χαμενο ενα φιλτρο γιατι ειμαι σε σκεψη και για 2ο ενυδρειο και ειμαι ηδη και στην κατασκευη μιας λιμνουλας οποτε ισως το χρησιμοποιησω για μικρο καταρακτη, ενω τα κλουβακια που εχω στην αποθηκη μου ειναι παντελως αχρηστα μιας και τα πουλια ειναι σε μεγαλη κλουβα.
θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω φωτο απο τα κλουβακια και να μετρησω διαστασεις μηπως σε ενδιαφερει η ανταλλαγη.

----------


## mirsini_st

:Happy:   καλησπερα!μολις ειδα τα μηνυματα σου!συγγνωμη αλλα εχω περιορισμενο χρονο αυτες τις μερες!!! το φιλτρο ειναι εσωτερικο κ μονο που λειπει κ το σφουγγαρακι! μετρα διαστασεις κ μιλαμε   :Happy:    !! 



μμμ αφου ασχολεισαι  εχω επισης κ εναν θερμοστατη (δε θυμαμαι για ποσα λιτρα ομως  ...θα προσπαθησω να βρω το κουτι αν σε ενδιαφερει)  ...


οτι θες αν δεις πως δεν απανταω μη διστασεις να μου στειλεις κ πμ!

----------


## mirsini_st

κανεις για το φιλτρο?????????????μαζι δινω κ θερμοστατη για εως 250lt      απο κλουβι ζηταω μεγααααλη ζευγαρωστρα η  κλουβι μεγαλο για ζευγαρακι μπαντζυ.....

----------


## xristen

Καλησπερα, ισχυει ακομα???

----------


## mirsini_st

καλησπερα...ειχα σχεδον ενα χρονο να μπω λογω προβληματωβν υγειας..Θα κοιταξω που ειναι το φιλτρακι (αν δε το εχει πεταξει καμια μανα μου) και θα ενημερωσω αν ισχυει η αγγελια

----------


## mirsini_st

το φιλτρο υπαρχει  επειδη μαλλον θα βαλω σε αγγελια ολο το ενυδρειο σας παρακαλω κλειδωστε αυτη την αγγελια

----------

